# i!-- LCD TV --!i



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all.. just wanted a thread that can be central for all the LCD TV buyers...


ok

i am gona buy a lcd tv this week..
looking for a TV which is more that 29`inch( my present sony`s size)
and i have to leave sony out of my list as they are costly...

can u suggest me some brand and if possible model no...

by budget is around 60-70k
and will buy ps3 also(hopefully)

so please suggest me some best one..

relying on u guys...


----------



## chicha (Feb 14, 2008)

60-70K only for the TV i guess.
if so, go for samsung they are really good.
one of my friends has one i think 32".
the prices in bangalore, i do not know.
but i can find out if you like.
i will post the prices and the models by tom if its not too late.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks...

how much will panasonic cost???

heard that pannasonic are award winning lcd display`s..

and also how about philips???


----------



## chicha (Feb 14, 2008)

i will post the models with their prices, but it may warry from the prices at your place.
but none the less i will find all the models i can.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 14, 2008)

sony's 32' costs around 50K. Go higher. Maybe a FULLHD 1920x1080 progressive one by toshiba/samsung?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

sony 32 -- 50k??????? are u sure widescreen???

i dont get it ... wht is full hd ?? and i heard about screenburns in lcd... wht arethey ???


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 15, 2008)

Sony Bravia 32" is available @ ~Rs.36K in b'lore grey mkt.
I must say nothing can match the bravia when it comes to picture clarity.

Just have a look @ grey mkt coz even the official warranty is only 1yr.
i.e you will be paying ~15K for 1yr warranty!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

i know sony is best .... in normal tv.. i heard that panasonic and philips wins in LCD segment .. is it true??

suggest me something guys ..

i want a future proof LCD for next 5-7 years... and i may get ps3 also .. so want lcd fully compatible with it ..

i saw aa panasonic LCD with option for SD card...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

The Samsung LA32R81B and LG 32LB9RB are two excellent products in the 32" segment. Sony is a bit better but more expensive.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 15, 2008)

on *sumaria.co.in/index.php?cPath=21_27_201 there's a philips 1080p at lowest. try that at ur local store.

*www.zdnetindia.com/index.php?action=pro_review&prodid=15620

*www.tech2.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=20201


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

thnks krzy and widescreen for the replies...

how much price difference is between sony and other products...??

whtshould i look into before buying so that its future proof...

i have dishtv in home ..will it be compatible with widescreen???


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 15, 2008)

it's has widescreen as an option but they dont broadcast it in that format, except some ads(nokia n82) and some programmes on Animax,etc.

a 1920x1080p display is as future proof as one can get. It will get the most of the PS3's display abilities.

did u check the price of philips?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

ya i checked but they are all above my price limit..
i have convinced my mom so that i can get lcd and ps3 ...

but now i am stuck ..

wht size are there between 29 and 42?? and which one shall i go ... sony or other brand???

wht is burn effect?? is that a real problem.. coz i run my TV most of the time and if ps3 is there i will play most time....

help needed..


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> wht is burn effect?? is that a real problem.. coz i run my TV most of the time and if ps3 is there i will play most time....
> 
> help needed..


Burn in is different than what you think. This is common in plasmas and not found in LCDs (although newer plasmas have this to a lesser effect). In that if a static image is displayed too long, then the image gets "burned-in" meaning it gets stuck on the display for a while even after the image changes. For example if while playing you pause the game and then go somewhere and the display shows the pause screen for some time, the image will get burned-in so that even after you start playing you'll still continue to see the pause screen faintly.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

ok suggest me a lcd then guys...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 15, 2008)

The ones I suggested above (the Samsung and the LG) are LCD displays.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

i chose this one...37 inch... 70k...

*www.sony.co.in/product/klv-37s310a/sku/klv-37s310a+in5?site=hp_en_IN_i
from this comparison...


*www.sony.co.in/product/klv-37s310a/sku/klv-37s310a+in5?site=hp_en_IN_i


wht say guys  or anyother suggestion for me??

please help......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 15, 2008)

dude..get the samsung bordeaux range 37 inch..it will set u back by about 69k...but the display is really crisp with a 5000:1 contrast ratio..highest in is range


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 15, 2008)

theses sony 37 also comes by the same price... i am really confised...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

well 1080p or full hd is real expensive..but the 37" real looks good....i think u shud go fr the samsung..more bang per buck imo..

offtopic-try the xbox360 too...tried and tested..and more games...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

a 37' LCD with max resolution of  1366 x 768 doesnt make sense to me. the max u could do on this is 1080i and that aint worth spendin 70,000 on.

id say go for a 32' Samsung that krazyfrog. has suggested.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

widescreen i dont get u ... 
please do explain..

r u saying that sony i chose was not really worthh .. compared to the krzy1s suggested model..??

please guide me b4 i decide a wring one..

and also amd64


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

wide .. r u suggesting me 37 is not worth ??/

ya ur point is also good... 

ok which one shall i go for ??
D Series - KLV-32D300A

or some other company counterpart..

is it not worth getting 37 inch ??? i still dont get it....


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

i said that cause it's only the size of the tv that will be big in a 37 the actual resolution wont increase that's why no sense.

If u are after Big  HDTV then go for a 37'. My friend got a 32' sony and he was very satisfied with it. 

save $$$ for the  PS3 games that u will have to buy.

U should visit the Shop and have a look at both the inches before finalising which model 

here's a quick list,


Hitachi 32LD9000TA 32" LCD TV        Rs.46,990
Hitachi L32A01A 32" LCD TV                   Rs.48,990       

LG 32LB9R1 32" LCD TV                    Rs.48,000
LG 32LC7R 32" LCD TV                            Rs.46,500
LG 32LX2R 32" LCD TV                            Rs.49,990

Panasonic TC-32LX70 32" LCD TV          Rs.41,990
Panasonic TX-32LX60M 32" LCD TV        Rs.45,000

Philips 32PF7321 32" LCD TV                   Rs.49,990
Philips 32PFL7422 32" LCD TV                 Rs.45,999
Philips 32TA2800 32" LCD TV                 Rs.39,990

Samsung LA32R81B 32" LCD TV              Rs.52,000

Sharp LC-32AF3M 32" LCD TV                 Rs.49,990

Sony KLV-32S310A 32" LCD TV - Black        Rs.48,500 
Sony KLV-32D300A 32" LCD TV                   Rs.68,000 

Toshiba 32A3500E 32" LCD TV        Rs.47,000

*sumaria.co.in/index.php?cPath=21_27_110&sort=2a&page=1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> i said that cause it's only the size of the tv that will be big in a 37 the actual resolution wont increase that's why no sense.
> 
> If u are after Big  HDTV then go for a 37'. My friend got a 32' sony and he was very satisfied with it.
> 
> ...




really thnks...

for the cummulative orice / model list.. will keep it in mind...
about the resolution ... will it distort or blur the image in 37" ???
wht effect / will it cause??? by choosing 37 over 32???


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

*boardsus.playstation.com/playstati...thread.id=23286&view=by_date_ascending&page=1

in depth- *www.avforums.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-483556.html


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

nah nah..it wont do nething...it wont blur the image or nething...i suggest 37 inch coz all these devices are Hdready and u just need an hd adapter to view images in 1080p resolution..so when u do watch them in full hd...37 inch screens will provide better colors and better resolution..

also most of the hd rips available now are 720p..and btw.check out the output resolution of the screen too..

for example ..

an lcd may accept screens of say reolution 1990x1440 but its output resolution is 1440x900..so it doesnt make sense paying the extra buck to get an output of a lesser resolution..ask the manufacturer bout the output resolution of the lcd...tht is what realy matters...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

_* U should visit the Shop and have a look at both the inches before finalising which model*_


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

thnks amd64 and widescreen...

are the samsung  models u suggested are hd ready???

and also is sony feature rich than other brands????

and also is there any 40 inch within 50-60 k ??

wht is ps3`s output ??? is it 1080 or 720??


----------



## entrana (Feb 16, 2008)

ps3 has both outputs. in my suggestion bro u shud get a 37 inch sony bravia , the new ones which support 1080p and are wayy beter than samsung. sony lcds beat samsung a million trust me on this oen buddy.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^ thnks entrana...

but sinc my budget is limited ..both are 70k.. which one shall i seleect...

and can anyone say whether other brand are better than the one i mentioned..

* S Series - KLV-37S310A/B----37 "*


> Picture
> Display Resolution
> 1366 x 768
> BRAVIA Engine
> ...




*D Series - KLV-32D300A------ 32 "*




> Display Resolution
> 1366 x 768
> BRAVIA Engine
> Yes
> ...



and also tell me wether i should go for 40 or 60 gb PS3...

i found 40 gb has no SD slot/ only 1 hdmi input / no b;uetooth and 2 usb connector...

wht should i select???

is no of usb connection important??


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

the bigger the better dude...go for the 60 gb un...

all the models stated are hd ready...and imo sony lcds run mostly on brand name...samsung is cheaper and abetter solution to most lcds...samsung is the frst complany to introduce DLP to the masses...

all in all an awesum product..it sumwat lacks in the inbuilt speaker department in which sony gains..but...to sum up...an awesum device..go get ur hands round it...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

entrana said:


> the new ones which support 1080p.



which model?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

^^i guess hes talking bout the HD models which retail from at 1.2 lakhs+


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 16, 2008)

^and they cross 3,69,000 !!!

@naveen, did u visit the shop yet?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2008)

While selecting screen size, remember to take into account the distance at which you'll sit to watch the tv. If you take a big display and sit very close, you'll be very disappointed. LCD or Plasmas look best from a certain distance. If viewed too close then the picture will appear pixellated, very undesirable. As a rule of thumb if your display is around 28-32in then you should sit at 2.5-3.5m. For 36-42in you should sit 3.5-4m and for 42in+ you should sit at 4m+. 

As for which display to choose, then i'll say Sony offers the best picture. But it is also more expensive. The Samsung and LG models I suggested before offer 95% of Sony's picture quality at around 80% of its price. So IMO they're better value for money. Also i'll suggest you get a PS3 with it. Not only is it a good gaming console, but also happens to be the cheapest and one of the best blu-ray players on the market. When blu-ray discs become cheaper and more popular then you'll discover that buying the PS3 was a smart decision indeed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> ^and they cross 3,69,000 !!!
> 
> @naveen, did u visit the shop yet?



ya now only i visited and saw every lcd...

here is the finding...

panasonic -- no lcd 40 " .. only plasma.. which is very costly... so out of my choice..

sony -- no 42 " only 40 " on display and cost is 84K 

samsung same 40 " 76K

i compared the clarity... but the dealer didnt allow me to fiddle with the color setting and he was pointing towards samsung... ( may be it could bw due to deal between samsung and dealers.)

but since i have to get ps3 60 gb coz

1.) it has 4 usb
2.) plays ps2 games
3.)bluetooth/sd slot

am i right ???

wht are usb for ... is it for SIXASIS ??? so four usb = 4 players??
and does ps3 comes with only 1 sixasis ??? do we need to buy the second one..





krazyfrog. said:


> While selecting screen size, remember to take into account the distance at which you'll sit to watch the tv. If you take a big display and sit very close, you'll be very disappointed. LCD or Plasmas look best from a certain distance. If viewed too close then the picture will appear pixellated, very undesirable. As a rule of thumb if your display is around 28-32in then you should sit at 2.5-3.5m. For 36-42in you should sit 3.5-4m and for 42in+ you should sit at 4m+.
> 
> As for which display to choose, then i'll say Sony offers the best picture. But it is also more expensive. The Samsung and LG models I suggested before offer 95% of Sony's picture quality at around 80% of its price. So IMO they're better value for money. Also i'll suggest you get a PS3 with it. Not only is it a good gaming console, but also happens to be the cheapest and one of the best blu-ray players on the market. When blu-ray discs become cheaper and more popular then you'll discover that buying the PS3 was a smart decision indeed.




thnks krazy .. will keep it in mind..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2008)

hey, what about Home Theatre?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

i dont get u ???

i have philips 5.1 speakers... but adapter is under problem...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

Get a Samsung Bordeaux LA32R81B or a LA37R81B if you can.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

well i think i may go for samsung..

does anyone have expirience of both samsungand sony....

coz i simply cant take a rong decision..

more over ... its been a while with sony and departing from it feels bad..

does anyone know how both peform ??? or is there a review or sort of..


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 16, 2008)

So are you going for 32" or 40"?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

37" doesnt come normally it seems... visited theshop and they told me...

i have to order and wait... which i cant right now..( my moom will change her mind and may get me 500 Rs gaming console  )

and since e32" seems small... compared to 40... i am going for 40 " instead.. last minute change in plan..

i have no other go..
i am also getting it thru installment... 8 months duuration...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

^^all ps2 games are not backward compatible...try the xbox 360 with xclusive titles like gears of war and halo...but the ps3 comes with exclusive titles like god of war and stuff....

as per the resolution only the ps3 supports 1080p playback but since u wnt buy a pure HD..it wouldnt matter..so try the xbox too..

coming back to lcd...go for the samsung bordeux range..sony bravia excels in the contrast and sound department..but since u have a home theatre...u will not feel the differnce....and u will save a lot of money too...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

well one simple question...

does samsung beats sony ???? in picture clarity???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^^^negligible..and tht can only be determined at the highest..tht is 1080i/p resolution..u wnt be gtting much of those


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

thnks amd64.. ( u have been very helpfull to me offlately.. thnks again)

then i am going for samsung.. now just just the best 40 "/42" ( seems price diff is negligible) within my price limit of 80k or just above it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

netime mate...so now onto 40 inches.. 

well..samsung has two brands i think..its the bordeus and the sorona..go for the bordeux by samsung...i dont suggest panasonic or phoilips coz lcds are more prone to damage and panasonc have pathetic service...

so..frm me its samsung bordeux


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

any specific mdel??

wht should a lcd have to fulfill true HD??
i am confused with full HD, supports HD, HD ready...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

*hometheater.about.com/od/televisionbasics/qt/1080ivs1080p.htm

have a look at this..will ans all ur queries...

H ready means u can conect an adapter to the tv which shall enable it to give out full hd screens since 1080p and 1080i has the same resolution..

in hd ready tvs..u gt resolutions of 1080i..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

dealer said that at present no model in india supports 1080p( i dont remember clearly whether he said p or i )


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2008)

lol..i m sure he meant tht no providers support 1080p sigals..coz HDTVs are default 1080p buggers..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

no he said .. lcd1s dont come with 1080p for now... or at present..

i am not sure...


----------



## chicha (Feb 16, 2008)

this is what the dealer told me, he said 40" is better buy.

samsung LA40R8 780000 

SONY KLV378310 690000( i think i got the model number wrong)
he also told me that sony is better in ASS(after sale service) he also told me that sony is a better version.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ In that case the dealer is a jerk and should sell bhel-puri on the streets instead. Almost all the manufacturers have full HD models in India. You should buy full HD(1080p) displays only if you're going to watch a lot of HD content. Otherwise buying a full HD tv for watching Saas-bahu serials will not only be a waste of the display but will actually look bad on the display. SD contents usually looks very bad on full HD displays because of huge difference in resolution. The picture will be scaled to fit the screen and will then look very pixellated (read ugly).


----------



## chicha (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ you are correct. and since in india HD broadcast will take atleast 10 years, its no use to go for a full HD.

he also told me that a full HD TV starts at 90K.

this guy had tata sky on all his tv's. it was ok. 
not the same if you have tata sky or dish tv on a normal CRT.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ Actually I was replying to naveen's post above.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

yes even i saw the difference..

they were not that good looking.. but u cant blame the tv for it..since the reception and broadcast is very poor includint the dishtv/tata..etc..

i am actually planing to download stuffs/ xvid, avi , HD from net and play them thru PS3 and watch them in LCD(IF POSSIBLE HD READY) tv...


----------



## chicha (Feb 16, 2008)

^ as i said, a full HD LCD TV costs not less then 90K. and for that amount you need to really really use, but i think its future proof.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

yes future proof...

ok lastly sugggest me samsung model in 40 " and 42 " category...


----------



## chicha (Feb 16, 2008)

i do not think there will be any big difference between them.
it also depends how big your room is, for a 40" or 42" it HAS to be BIG BIG.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i dont get u ???
> 
> i have philips 5.1 speakers... but adapter is under problem...


BIG TV + HT = wotrh to watch movies

NOW i dont get u. 

what do you mean by "philips 5.1 speakers"???
just a 5.1 (for pc) arrangement or HT?

on my 42" LG LCD, Tata Sky suks arse
but movies (DVD) kick arse (HDMI)

about PS3, think about it, Blue-ray (BR) is not here, Blue Ray writers are not here (a must to watch BR quality movies).

it *may* be good in later half of this year, but for now XBoX wud be the advice.
@ ritchie st. you'll get a XBoX 360 + 6 months warranty too for ~24k.

i'll be going there on monday to get some PS2 titles, if you want i can get some details (cost...) on X360 & PS3 too.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks s1800 

But as i have said earlier...i may not get another chance to get a console...in my life time...
Thats why i am going for ps3..and i may need not buy bluray player seperatelx...

Just tell me a model no guys to check it out...
And again thanks for your concern...
P.s can you enquire in richie street about mod chip for ps3?pm me if you have any info regarding it...thanks again..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 17, 2008)

what's your _actual_ budget?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2008)

@naveen...thts the prob..its not possible to mod the PS3...it uses intense anti piracy engines which scratch the disk the instant it is known as a pirated copy..  ...balnk dual layers in india cost bout 150/blank and it is bout into its 3rd year...bluray disks whenevr it comes to india will surely cum with a pricetag of more than a 1000...so bluray disks,unless u want to buy them original  cannot be copied and ur eft with ur dvd drive..soo doesnt make it future proof in ne way..


btw do u xpect ur ps3..the power hungry it is..to last u more than 3-4 years?? []

go for the xbox 360...now they are evn bundling 5 games with the premium model.. 
i suggest so...nothing too different bout the both of them...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 17, 2008)

ya but as i said i may not buy a console here after ..

now buy xbox and change them in next few years is out of my equation...\

sorry dude.. i have no other option and since it comes with bluray drive... i need not buy seperate player from now on..

@W i d e S c r e e N

budget is now 80k... changed...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay. Killer question. The one that will rock this thread and put it on the map.

How much would a good branded (Sony, Sharp, Samsung) 40" TV cost in the grey market? 

Also, anyone out here who has bought expensive electronics from the grey market? Can these things be repaired if they go good-bye kansas?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 18, 2008)

^^ There is nothing that can be repaired about LCD panel itself. If damaged you have to say good-bye to the whole set. However the other parts can be repaired like the tuner, speakers, etc. (obviously at a cost since you won't have a bill).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

^^^ i dint know it....

any way tom we will order samsung borteux 40" 

bought PS3 yesterday .. with burnout paradise..

and its just spectacular...


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 18, 2008)

^^Great But! Congrats..
Whats the cost?


----------



## krazzy (Feb 18, 2008)

naveem seems to be on a roll. First a K850i, then the PS3. Now the Samsung Bordeaux. What next? Rolls-Royce Phantom?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 18, 2008)

no brother .. a check ( first check) from google/adsense

thkns guys..

i dont think i would have taken  a good decision without u all...

k850 connects with ps3 smooth...
able to play songs/pictures/videos straight from it...

no broadband in my place so couldnt do anyother things...

just one more question..

now itself the ps3 clarity is dgood in my sony 29" normal plat tv...

just tell me how much clarity can i get by seeing it on samsung LCD ?>?? just curiuos :-,

P.s thnks krazy...


----------



## krazzy (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Well for starters you'll be seeing the games the way they were meant to be (or atleast closer to how they were meant to be since your not buying a full HD display). The image will be wide screen and will be probably be progressively scanned (depending upon the display you're buying). Plus the picture will be bigger and more immersive. OK enough. I'm starting to get real jealous of you.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

hey thnks kcrazy.... for the short review...

dont get jealous man.. come to my home and play for as long as u want...u r always welcome..
another thing .. they didnt include HDMI cable in ps3 .. will it be included in samsung tv or else we have to buy ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 19, 2008)

^congrats macha 

sorry, i'm going to ritchie st. 2morow only (doesnt matter nymore), btw is the PS3 orig.?

about HDMI cable, no they're not included with TV, when getting the TV, get the cable frm there itself (bit costly at showrooms).

do you have PSP, if not get it & use it as "side/rear view mirror" in racing games (f1...) with PS3. [imo the best PS3 feature]


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

thkns s18k

i was just awaiting for ur reply regarding the enquiry... in richie Str... hope u get some positive result...

ps3 original - got it from sony world iself...

PSP ???? MY MOM WILL KILL ME...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 19, 2008)

congrats on your purchase. how much did the ps3 set u back by?


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey naveen so what LCD have you finalised?


----------



## chicha (Feb 19, 2008)

when i went to a showroom they told me that he will give a HDMI worth some Rs 2500 cable free with a Sony HD player.

so i guess that it will be around that much if you have to buy it separatly.

By the way i thought that HDMI cable is shipped with PS3 and not with XBOX360.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 19, 2008)

ya even when i enquired in sony world.. they told they will give HDMI cable free with sony LCD...

hope samsung also do the same..

i finalised on samsung Bordeux 40 " 

when i asked .. they also said that HDMI costs 1500///

another thing.. does 8600 GT include HDMI cable???
i forgot...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

WHOA 

i thought i made a mistake with LG TV, as i was not impressed with picture quality much.
today i took my dad's new laptop (HP dv9704, with 8600m GS gfx. card) &  connected to TV with HDMI & played CRYSIS.

WOW 

what a way to enjoy Crysis  
(after getting frustrated in tryin to run it on my desktop).

awseome clarity, wonder how it'd look on HD TVs 

(as HDMI cable is short, i had to sit close to TV , now i'll connect the Keyboard to lappy & enjoy these THREE (crysis, tv & ht) beauties from a safe distance)

some pics 
*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06192.JPG = *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06200.JPG = *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/DSC06195.JPG



PS3 + 40" will be AWESOME experience for you


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

^ if u were disappointed with that LCD and Tata Sky on it then no need to be disappointed  coz its tata sky thats not so good (i have it)


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

ya, but the DVD's also were like sh1t too (digit dvd movie - Don).

everybody (the shop keeper, neighbours) were saying Tata Sky & other Dish sh1t provide DVD Quality telecast , all i see is pixelated crap.

well atleast i realized now, the money spent on TV didnt go to waste


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

i've run BD and xbox 360 on that very TV and its not bad
DVD's --go to sony world with it and play it on Bravia   it wont look any good either --i've done that and with Samsung also


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

now i'm waiting for XFX to launch 9600GT *under $160*, then i'll move that sub woofer & put my desktop over there & game on.

now only i'm working on a review on this TV (till date i was too pissed-off to write a review)


----------



## goobimama (Feb 21, 2008)

It's a sad thing that people have to plug in Tata Sky into their HD TVs and judge the quality by looking at that. Truly sad.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 21, 2008)

why do they say it "DVD quality " when it runs pathetic on 21" CRT ?

coming to the topic--
is there a 2ms TV thats not so out of budget?


----------



## shashank_re (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey rpm whats your TV size? 32" ? Whats the cost?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 21, 2008)

42",
cost - 96,000 (10k of it = VAT)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 21, 2008)

actually dihtv have improved thier quality a little much... few months back they shifted to new sat.... and now their signal is really awesmoe,.

a small hinderence in getting my LCD... but will get within next week..

remember guys b4 buying LCD..

this is wht it happened to me...

samsung bordeux 40" in chennai viveks ... 0%+price of TV = 84k
"         "          "       in salem viveks ....... 9-10 %+proce of tv (76k) = 84 K

so whtever it comes.. it cost 84K

but if u have ready cash... u can save some money...around 5k

but if any one going for monthy payments.. then u will face with the above equation..


----------

